# Food prep essentials



## montego (Jun 5, 2019)

Here are three of my favorite things to make food prep easier.

Shredders to shred up chicken

Ground meat spaluta (I guess it's more of a chopper/stirrer)

Instant pot!


----------



## squatster (Jun 6, 2019)

Does the maple oatmeal go in that?


----------



## montego (Jun 6, 2019)

squatster said:


> Does the maple oatmeal go in that?


Oh no lol. Just flank and peppers.

I throw the oats in a blender with my post workout shake


----------



## GearPro (Jun 8, 2019)

That looks really good.


----------



## Duluxx (Jun 9, 2019)

I need a instant pot in my life. Would definitely come in handy. Do you set it the night before or thru out the day?


----------



## Thermo (Jun 9, 2019)

There you go, I always cook in bulk, leftovers are my best friend. I recently bought a Smoker and I definitely put my food to good use.  Smoked Salmon, turkey, chicken, loin...


----------



## montego (Jun 9, 2019)

Duluxx said:


> I need a instant pot in my life. Would definitely come in handy. Do you set it the night before or thru out the day?


I'll make 3-4 days worth of whatever I'm eating during the week on whatever day I'm able to.

The instant pot has made prep SO much simpler and it's the only thing I use for everything I cook besides eggs in the morning or a shake of course. Chicken, rice, flank, potatoes, boiled eggs, veggies all get cooked it in. Don't have to worry about checking the food just put it in and go about your business. Best bodybuilding purchase I've ever made [emoji16]


----------



## w8tlifterty (Jun 25, 2019)

Anyone recommend a good counter top convection oven/air fryer?


----------



## w8tlifterty (Jun 25, 2019)

Is the insta pot much like a crock pot but faster?


----------



## montego (Jun 25, 2019)

w8tlifterty said:


> Is the insta pot much like a crock pot but faster?


Kinda.

It's a digital pressure cooker. Like the old school pots with the lid you locked down and had that little stopper that would rattle around.

It's better then any crock pot hands down. Seals in flavor better and takes a fraction of the time.

I cook every single thing I eat in mine. Only things I don't cook in it are fried eggs and oats but, you could cook those in it if you wanted.

You can make it like a frying pan and brown meat or whatever in it.

It's a streamer for veggies to.

It has been the best investment I've made in the world of fitness. Hands down makes prep so much easier.


----------



## w8tlifterty (Jun 25, 2019)

Thanks man, I'll grab on asap


----------



## AGGRO (Jun 28, 2019)

The instant pot looks great. I mighh pick one up. It's so much easier cooking in bulk. Tupperware is my pick for food prep essentials.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 7, 2019)

Reminds me of Wolverine claws  I need some of those for my kitchen.


----------



## Smack (Jul 9, 2019)

Dont have an instapot but cant go wrong with a $20 crock pot off amazon.

Leaner meats like chicken breast are hard to keep moist though.


----------



## Smack (Jul 9, 2019)

w8tlifterty said:


> Anyone recommend a good counter top convection oven/air fryer?



I have a ZENY air fryer that works great. $40 bucks off Amazon... I dont think its listed anymore but its hard to get a bad one if you just look at Amazon reviews - pretty reliable.


----------

